# It's late.  I'm bored.  Just sharing photos.



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Jersey Wooly rabbits past and present.  Babies first:

Titan






Casanova





Epic





Blue





Bling at 4 weeks





And some adults...

Wasabi





Sterling





Hamlet





and Eve (as a "teenager")


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow ,very nice looking rabbite , Thank you for sharing photo. Thank you so much


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 18, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 18, 2010)

They're so fuzzy, it looks like you blew them up!!


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 19, 2010)

nice pics do you have togroom them much they look great


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 19, 2010)

johny2hats said:
			
		

> nice pics do you have togroom them much they look great


Thanks, all.  I adore these little guys.  

As a general rule, you groom juniors (under 6 months) once a week and seniors (over 6  months) once a month if they have proper coats which, mine do.  Sometimes I'll go months without grooming and it just doesn't matter because they have such good wool.  

More often, I groom just before a show.  I show about twice a month during the show season (fall - spring).

I groom them with a Metro (professional, warm air blower), a Tangler Wrangler 7" Cat comb (has rolling tines, different widths on either end), and a Lil' Pals Shedding Comb (small comb, very close tines) for face, feet, and sensitive area with short hair.  Those tools do a great job on them.  I rarely use a slicker brush except maybe *just* before I put them on the judging table and then I only brush the tips of their wool for a nice finish.

It's fun.  I like it.


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 19, 2010)

Enjoy your habit !    Seams like a lot of work for my taste, as I prefer to eat my rabbits and find eating rabbit hair not to my liking.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 19, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Enjoy your habit !    Seams like a lot of work for my taste, as I prefer to eat my rabbits and find eating rabbit hair not to my liking.


 It _is_ quite a habit, though, grooming is not at all like grooming Angoras.  *shudders*  JWs are considered to have "easy care coats".

We enjoy eating rabbit, too.    I'm pretty anal about things (it's helpful when you have rabbits like these) so I'm real good at getting every strand of fine wool and fur off when we process culls.


----------



## norcal (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh so cute.  My three rabbits are named  Eve, 3 Faces, and Wally.   

((((like the 3 faces of Eve- and Eve & Wall-E from the movie))))


Not sure I should have named them though...................


----------



## Citylife (Aug 22, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Enjoy your habit !    Seams like a lot of work for my taste, as I prefer to eat my rabbits and find eating rabbit hair not to my liking.


I'm with you on that one!  But, then again my part time job is at a dog grooming shop so I will pass on rabbit grooming.  
Some nice looking stock though.  Glad you enjoy them.  I know I enjoy my meat rabbits.  

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 22, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you sell the wool or do you do stuff with it?
They are gorgeous rabbits, btw.


----------

